# The Furminator FAILED! What brush would work better?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Beowulf's fur is growing in thicker than Paw Paw and Nara's. While their belly fur is thin, Beowulf's is almost as thick as the fur on his back. The Furminator works wonders for Nara and Paw Paw, but Beowulf's fur is so different, and when using the Furminator, it seems to rip and pull more than brush. I don't want to hurt him nor do I want him to be uncomfortable during the brushing experience, so I need to find a better brush. 

I know "the Great Debate" has been over whether Beowulf has any wolf in him or not, and maybe his thicker fur is the Alaskan Malamute in him (instead of wolf), but for those of you with dogs with super thick fur where the Furminator would fail you as well, what sort of brush are you using and having success with?

The Furminator has worked wonders for us, as we brush weekly, but I refuse to use it on Beowulf anymore as his fur has become too thick. I want him to enjoy and relax during the brushing experience. I need help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoom Groom. My dogs love it and it pulls the loose hair out like crazy. Make sure to do it outside.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I use a shedding blade, the same as what's used for horses. Works great !


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The furminator doesn't work on my longcoats either. I much prefer an undercoat rake, the kind with the short stubby teeth, like this:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I use an undercoat rake and a slicker brush. Diva had the thickest coat I have ever seen. You had trouble finding skin! 
For a super thick coat, all a shedding blade does is slide across the top of their coat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the rake does work phenomenally on my Himalayan cat with thick fur so that would be a good place to start.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We use a rake or our horse shedding blade - rake usually works the best.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i honestly cant remember what its called... but its kind of like the furminator... but it has round edges and can get through the fur easier, it doesn't do as good as the furminator but its a lot smoother than it


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

undercoat rake on my long coat. Right now my 5 month old is still silky puppy so no major grooming yet! Except for the ears. Those long coat dreadlocks have to be brushed daily to prevent clumping. When you have a LC you even have to brush inside their ears!!!:wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I also use an undercoat rake, it works for my long stock coat and stock coats. I don't like the idea of a furminator. Dogs have fur for a reason!


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Zoom Groom I use it on my dog and cat they both love it but there is the furvac it sucks the lose fur right off of them it does not hurt it and it keeps all the fur in a small box that is on the furvac. I have not seen it sold in stores but once I do I 'm going to buy it and use it on Hunter he has butt fluff and neck fluff.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried this furvac? Or just heard of it? If it works, I would love to know. Jax would let me use something like that on her.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Zoom Groom (rubber curry brush) and a Chris Christensen butter comb (also known as a greyhound comb which is metal and has two different size combs). I used to use that to groom a Golden Retriever with a super thick coat.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have just heard of the furvac but by what i see on tv it works you see all the fur going into the box that you can take off and dump in the trash and use again and the box is clear so it looks great.


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

I like Pet zoom, it works pretty well.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought this one (the single-sided one in the background) last night:









I brushed Beowulf with it and he loved it, but it didn't remove much fur. He's not blowing his coat or anything right now, so maybe when he does it will help remove the excess loose fur? If you run your hand down his head to the tip of his tail, you won't have a single strand of fur come off, so that's probably why the rake didn't do anything: because he doesn't need anything done right now. It was like a massage for him, and he just stood still and absorbed the lovefest. 

So, does this look like a decent rake?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I also use an undercoat rake. Then I comb and finish with the slicker. Every few days the comb and slicker then if I am really into getting after the hair. 

Lately, I have just used a broom!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Samba said:


> Lately, I have just used a broom!


On the floor or the dog? 

I find a plain undercoat rake works best, furminator failed miserably for me too. 

During shedding season that rake will get out the fur. When they are not blowing coat you won't get as much.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> On the floor or the dog?
> 
> I find a plain undercoat rake works best, furminator failed miserably for me too.
> 
> During shedding season that rake will get out the fur. When they are not blowing coat you won't get as much.


Awesome! I can't wait to see it working. Last night: nothing 

I'll keep trying, because when Beowulf decides to blow his coat, we're going to have monstrous, talking tumbleweeds crawling all over our hardwood floors trying to nibble on my toes.

I hope the rake I bought is quality enough to do a good job when the time comes!


----------

